# snaring coyotes



## trapper

when u set snares on a trail how is that done and what are the best baites


----------



## Snareman

A snare is usually attached to something at 2 different points. The very end of the snare either has a fixed loop end, an adjustable loop end or a swivel of some sort. This is the juncture that is attached to something that is typically solid the coyote can not move or drag away. This is the anchor point.

Then the snare needs to be supported so that it can hang on it's own at the right height, the right loop size and angle to the trail. This is done with what is called a "support wire".

Usually a trail or potential travel area will go next to a tree. The snare can be supported and anchored to this tree. The snare will hang there open with approx. a 11" loop with the bottom of it about 11" off the ground. Good coyote size loops are anywhere from 10" to 14". Loop heights off the ground are usually 10" to 13".

Using bait when snaring usually consists of pre-determining a sight where bait will be placed to attract the predators, like fox, bobcat and coyote. The sights advantages are typically in areas where trails are already established or travel routes are limited... or even perhaps in thicker brush where trails can be made in advance. Good bait for coyote is deer meat, hogs, muskrat and beaver.

It also helps to use some type of lure to help them find the bait sooner. I don't usually place the bait and set the snares on the same day because it usually takes 4 to 10 days for the target to even find it... and there are times when the bait station is never touched at all.

Hope that helps.

Snareman


----------

